# Nightmare for Zebra 2 by Mercury Sound Design featured in James Spilling video



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2022)

@James Spilling, gentleman of this parish, often makes one track, one library videos. In this video today, to celebrate the coming Halloween, he is using a Zebra 2 soundset by our very own @Pier!

Marvellous!









Mercury - Nightmare - Cinematic horror presets for U-He Zebra 2







www.mercurysounddesign.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2022)

He also used one preset from @Pier's Urban Warfare, also for Zebra 2. Which gives me a reason to link to that, too. It's really good and very distinctive - both cinematic and sorta kinda dancey.









Mercury - Urban Warfare - Cinematic action presets for U-He Zebra 2







www.mercurysounddesign.com


----------



## Pier (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks for sharing Bee! What a nice surprise.

I actually sent my presets to James months ago and had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2022)

You really do work wonders with Zebra. It's pretty inspiring, really, to know how much can be done with synthesis.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 30, 2022)

What great GUI theme is he using in the video? I am a child of the 70ties, I like wooden rack ears


----------



## Pier (Oct 30, 2022)

It's the DarkEight theme included in Zebra. You can access the official themes right clicking on the logo.






In the settings you can set which theme and size Zebra will open by default.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 30, 2022)

Thank you Pier, will switch to it immediately...


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2022)

@Pier 

So when are you going to release more Zebra soundsets?


----------



## Pier (Oct 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Pier
> 
> So when are you going to release more Zebra soundsets?


I've been working on something for the past couple of months but I really can't say when.

I'm afraid it's going to be a very boring soundset compared to Nightmare but it's something I've wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2022)

Looking forward to enjoying _ shortly after Zebra 3 install ! ⏳


----------



## James Spilling (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> @James Spilling, gentleman of this parish, often makes one track, one library videos. In this video today, to celebrate the coming Halloween, he is using a Zebra 2 soundset by our very own @Pier!
> 
> Marvellous!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing!! Pier is a serious talent!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

James Spilling said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!! Pier is a serious talent!


It's always nice to hear what you come up with. Thank you!


----------



## ryst (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> @James Spilling, _gentleman of this *parish*_, often makes one track, one library videos. In this video today, to celebrate the coming Halloween, he is using a Zebra 2 soundset by our very own @Pier!
> 
> Marvellous!
> 
> ...


I vote that we change the name of this forum to *VI Control Parish*, immediately. 

Also, I like how James pronounces Zebra. I will start pronouncing it that way as well. And cool track by James too!


----------



## Pier (Oct 31, 2022)

ryst said:


> Also, I like how James pronounces Zebra. I will start pronouncing it that way as well. And cool track by James too!


I think @TheUnfinished also pronounces it this way  Must be an British thing.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> I think @TheUnfinished also pronounces it this way  Must be an British thing.



Yeah I wish we could teach them how to talk properly.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah I wish we could teach them how to talk properly.


American English is a true challenge, even for native speakers ! 
Zebra ~ Zeeeebra / yet Debra = Debra. 
Heavy global travel for decades, and American English 'anomalies' have become far more apparent when confronted with explanations for wide range of foreign contacts ........ 🤪


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> American English is a true challenge even for native speakers !
> Zebra ~ Zeeeebra / yet Debra = Debra.
> Heavy global travel for decades, and American English 'anomalies' have become far more apparent when confronted with explanations for wide range of foreign contacts ........ 🤪


They are not American-English anomalies,we here in the USA don’t feel the need to talk like pretentious pricks 😘


Of course I’m joking


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

Zebb-ra.

As God intended and Moses shared with the Israelites.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Zebb-ra.
> 
> As God intended and Moses shared with the Israelites.


Where’s Kanye when we need him?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Where’s Kanye when we need him?


Oh, goodness. Where mental illness, provocation, and censoriousnes combine. Poor fella. I hope he and CH get better soon.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

@Bee_Abney



“censoriousnes” ? I really think if I ever heard you talk I’d have a difficult time avoiding bursting out laughing! “censoriousnes” ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Bee_Abney
> 
> 
> 
> “censoriousnes” ? I really think if I ever heard you talk I’d have a difficult time avoiding bursting out laughing! “censoriousnes” ?


Dude, I'm working class but I went to Oxford. My vocabulary and accent are all over the place.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dude, I'm working class but I went to Oxford. My vocabulary and accent are all over the place.


Dudette regardless I’m NY ghetto and my grasp of proper English is more primitive than you can probably imagine,lol

What the hell did they do to you at Oxford? 🤫


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dudette regardless I’m NY ghetto and my grasp of proper English is more primitive than you can probably imagine,lol
> 
> What the hell did they do to you at Oxford? 🤫


Honestly? They stole my will to live. It was a fantastic learning opportunity; and I hated every stuck-up, self-adoring minute of it.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Honestly? They stole my will to live. It was a fantastic learning opportunity; and I hated every stuck-up, self-adoring minute of it.


Yeah but they helped mold you into the adorable unique verbose goddess that we know as Bee 😘


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah but they helped mold you into the adorable unique verbose goddess that we know as Bee 😘



You're a good friend, thank you. 

Who knows? Without those medieval wossnames, I might never have come to love the wonders of Zebb-rah Nightmares!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2022)

wossnames…………….


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2022)

Only Oxford proximity was Formula 1 / Silverstone weekend. Fun afternoon drive-thru. 
Hotel'd in Woodstock _ maybe still feeling remnants of breathing local O2 + ????


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Only Oxford proximity was Formula 1 / Silverstone weekend. Fun afternoon drive-thru.
> Hotel'd in Woodstock _ maybe still feeling remnants of breathing local O2 + ????


You are probably fine: but do mention it to your doctor at your next physical just in case.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2022)

Late nite for you ! Always follow your discourse here, and admire your linguistic talents. 
San Diego, CA guy 'til pre-dental, USAF, Aerojet-General aerospace (Titan) engines, Hewlett-Packard Co (career /global assigns). HBC 1987, with many western Euro classmates. 
You are impressive lady !


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Late nite for you ! Always follow your discourse here, and admire your linguistic talents.
> San Diego, CA guy 'til pre-dental, USAF, Aerojet-General aerospace (Titan) engines, Hewlett-Packard Co (career /global assigns). HBC 1987, with many western Euro classmates.
> You are impressive lady !


God bless you! Yes, a sleepless night!

It's Halloween, and the wind is howling, so no complaints here!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> God bless you! Yes, a sleepless night!
> 
> It's Halloween, and the wind is howling, so no complaints here!


Be safe, be well, enjoy !


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Be safe, be well, enjoy !


The nightmarish winds are extremely enjoyable!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 1, 2022)

And Zebra Legacy now released in two weeks…creepy times.


----------

